# beddy cf



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 4, 2007)

ihave a cf compas drifter 1983 had it for a few months now can anyone help with tyre presures its on 205-14iam running at 50 psi front 56 rear  also there are no anti roll bars fitted front or rear which can lead to some ffun more so on motorways and in strong side winds is there any way of retro fitting said anti rol bars alsoiam fitting disc brakes instead of drums they are quite ok but are abit squeeeeely also they are a bit of a pain to get ajustment spot on cheers


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bedford cf*

Try contacting the custom van boys ,they have a web site called nsva.     NATIONAL STREET VAN ASSOCIATION. They should be able to help, i no it is possible to do the brake change,mates use to do it when fitting rover v8.BBest of luck.Nice vans, had four me self mk1 and mk2 ,preferred the old straight six ,vauxhall engine in them ,easy change over.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks will try brake conversion not too bad on drums tend to squeeeel a bit its been on drums for 26 years or so but mantinence will be easier on disks the anti roll bars would make alot of difference i agree about the straight 6 3300cc out of the old ventora or cresta i was going to fit a 5 speed box untill i found out no benifit as 4th 5th gears are same ratios


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bedford cf*

Have you thought of a box with overdrive,might be worth trying to find some one running one.Bit different pulling a bigger van ,than a panel van conversion.


----------



## pappajohn (Jul 5, 2007)

a number of years ago a mate had a cf with the 3.3 cresta engine married to a 5 speed zf box. i seem to remember the box had quite close ratio's as they used it to pull an opal manta rally car on a trailer.
the only problem they had was the prop shaft snapping due to a poor weld after shortening it to fit.
you might still find a zf box at the back of a scrap yard.

hope this helps

john.


----------



## cas (Jul 5, 2007)

mandrake said:
			
		

> ihave a cf compas drifter 1983 had it for a few months now can anyone help with tyre presures its on 205-14iam running at 50 psi front 56 rear  also there are no anti roll bars fitted front or rear which can lead to some ffun more so on motorways and in strong side winds is there any way of retro fitting said anti rol bars alsoiam fitting disc brakes instead of drums they are quite ok but are abit squeeeeely also they are a bit of a pain to get ajustment spot on cheers



Try the  looking at www.bedford-cf.co.uk


----------



## roifromnwales (Jul 8, 2007)

pappajohn said:
			
		

> a number of years ago a mate had a cf with the 3.3 cresta engine married to a 5 speed zf box. i seem to remember the box had quite close ratio's as they used it to pull an opal manta rally car on a trailer.
> the only problem they had was the prop shaft snapping due to a poor weld after shortening it to fit.
> you might still find a zf box at the back of a scrap yard.
> 
> ...


chances are that was not a cresta engine but a Holden, 
Holden was part of the GM group and several were built using that motor. I've got one
couldn't have a better engine as it was built rugged for the outback.


----------



## roifromnwales (Jul 8, 2007)

as to the disc brakes 
they were fitted on the later CF2 so an axle change will give you those.
as to zf boxes
rare as rocking horse doo doo but they can be got.
and the final queery
tyre pressures
very much a personal thing anything from 45 upwards. just alter and find out what you run best on.
the anti roll thing probably possible to retro fit but easier to fit spring assistors or air ride
roi admin
www.bedfordcf.co.uk


----------



## pappajohn (Jul 10, 2007)

roifromnwales said:
			
		

> chances are that was not a cresta engine but a Holden,
> Holden was part of the GM group and several were built using that motor. I've got one
> couldn't have a better engine as it was built rugged for the outback.



hi roi,
I did'nt realise holden engines were fitted to the cresta but i would have thought they were aussy built for the home market.

john.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for all replys just got back on line after router died a death took a week for sky to send a new one


----------



## Loathecliff (Aug 9, 2007)

I know it's an old thread but may I point out there are two 5speed ZF boxes fitted to the wonderful CF. One is direct in top with a crawler 1st; the other is overdriven in top & was only fitted to CF2s with single wheel axles as an option...........& yes, it was always rare (& yes I _had _one )

Also, there should not be any handling problems with these vans mandrake; something is amiss if there are.

& yes I loved em; I never owned a cheaper to run camper, hardly ever went wrong & dirt cheap to fix when it did. 
Killed off by the world's second most cynical vehicle maker when the order books were full


----------

